# Takamine N40 : is it good?



## superbigjay (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,
every once in a while, when I see a deal (or what I think is a deal) going by, I buy a new guitar, restore it and play a bit with it.
Then, I choose the guitars that I prefer, and sell the others.

Usually, when I did a good deal, I'm able to sell the guitar without any loss and usually with some profit.

This gives me the chance try different guitars and slowly upgrade my guitars.

Lately I got my hand on a nice TAKAMINE N40 guitar.

I couldn't find much info on it except its specs from the takamine website.

http://www.takamine.com/guitars/archive/n40/

```
[TABLE="class: table table-striped"]
[TR]
[TD]Body Shape:[/TD]
[TD]NEX[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Top:[/TD]
[TD]Solid Cedar[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Back:[/TD]
[TD]Mahogany[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Sides:[/TD]
[TD]Mahogany[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Fingerboard:[/TD]
[TD]Rosewood[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Tuners:[/TD]
[TD]Gold w/Brown Pearloid[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Rosette:[/TD]
[TD]Concentric Rings[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Electronics:[/TD]
[TD]None[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Preamp:[/TD]
[TD]None[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```
And from the guitar dating site http://www.guitardating.com/takamine.php

```
The guitar was manufactured Thursday, April 15th, 1993. It was the 83rd guitar made that day
```
This guitar is really fun to play and ressemble to my NORMAN B20-FOLK and both are in pretty good shape.

So I think I'll keep the Takamine and sell the Norman.

Does anyone have some info on that TAKAMINE N40 (made in japan)?
Like the original retail price, or current value?

Anyone knows that guitar and the Norman and can give their opinion on how they compare to each other?

PS: this is my first post. To attach picture, can we do it directly via the forum or do we have to use a third party hosting website?

Cheers!
Jay


----------

